# TORADOL J1885  Help!



## MsMaddy

I know the hcpchs book shows one code for J1885 15 mg, when billing for Toradol J1885 60 mg, do you charge per mg or is it one fee weather you give 15mg or 60mg. Please help!


 Thank You in advance

 MsMaddy


----------



## thythaot

*Toradol J1885*

With my thinking is J1885 time 4 unit for 60mg .


----------



## Kumaran

Hi,

  If the superbill is marked with 60mg you should bill 15X4(4 units)

Thanks
Vallikumaran, CPC


----------



## KFalzone

*Toradol 60mg Help!*

When billing for 60mg of Toradol your quantity should be 4.  As the HCPC code indicates it is for 15mg.


----------



## greenwellness

Do you need to append a modifier when billing 99214 & 96372 & J1885?  And what modifier goes on which code?


----------



## taysin93

99214 25
96372
J1885


----------

